# Game changer kayak?



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I was watching some youtube the other day and Pelican is bringing out a pedal yak at a purty good price that will be a sought after product I believe. Only thing I don't like about it is lack of hatches. I guess you could get some waterproof boxes and strap em in though. The quick rails for rod holders and GPS/FF are good! Here is the youtube link and of course like they say, modifications might be made before final production.

https://youtu.be/Jfi6SLQ_Ju0


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

That is A LOT of kayak for $1500. It will be interesting to see what the competition does in response to this. Personally, I only had a Heritage Angler 12', so my hatches stored stuff that was non-essential to access while on the water, or were empty since my fish bag covered one and the other was a tiny softball sized hole into the kayak where things disappeared until I shook them out.

I was a tad disappointed that it's another Mirage drive. I was looking forward to seeing some new innovative design.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Cool. Wonder if it'll come with the cup of beer at 8:42 point. Lol. Cool boat!!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Impressive. I'm a pretty big Hobie fan and was sold on getting another outback. Might have to test float one.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Don't think the Drive is a 180.
Patent on that hasn't expired.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

good price point, hope one of you will review for us


----------



## Joseph.F (Jul 20, 2018)

The brooklyn kayak co has a pedal driven fishing kayak for just under 1500 right now. I would love to get a better look at the drive. https://brooklynkayakcompany.com/products/uh-pk14


----------



## Capt. Curt (May 29, 2014)

Joseph.F said:


> The brooklyn kayak co has a pedal driven fishing kayak for just under 1500 right now. I would love to get a better look at the drive. http://brooklynkayakcompany.com/products/uh-pk14


http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/24...-2311-4361-b586-26a4f91f6f8f.jpg?v=1523739734


----------



## Joseph.F (Jul 20, 2018)

Capt. Curt said:


> Joseph.F said:
> 
> 
> > The brooklyn kayak co has a pedal driven fishing kayak for just under 1500 right now. I would love to get a better look at the drive. http://brooklynkayakcompany.com/products/uh-pk14
> ...


 Thank you sir. I wish I would have waited just bit longer to buy a kayak. I just bought a vibe sea ghost knock off ( stingray xl) prolly buy a pedal after a move and keep the sting ray for when people vist.


----------



## Fisherwill (Feb 13, 2014)

When are this coming out?? Everything I have seen and read says Jan 2019, but no one has them, nor are they even on the website.. 

Can someone with some insight or contacts find out when!!


----------

